# 2013 OAA Field Championship



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Loads of fun at Lambton-Kent archers. Great shoot... great food... Awesome friends. That's why we shoot archery.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

what where the numbers like how many entries ??????


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Ted, there were 30 shooters at Lambton-Kent. 

Usually around the 50-55 mark. We were overlapping with the Nationals in Woodstock NB. We talked "unofficially" if we would like to move the field champs to the following weekend as it seems Archery Canada has stuck with this week for their championships for a couple years.(They used to flop all over the place) It would make sense to try not to have the 2 at the same time.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Its tough I know as I have my tournament on aug first long weekend ...and again for next year .....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So, we're going to see the results from this shoot on the OAA website when?

Just asking. 30 shooters, shouldn't be a long process getting the results posted.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Stash said:


> So, we're going to see the results from this shoot on the OAA website when?
> 
> Just asking. 30 shooters, shouldn't be a long process getting the results posted.


I haven't received anything yet. Once I have the excel file I can post it.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

they should be up shortly a simple miss cue in the score cards


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So, we're going to see the results from this shoot on the OAA website when?

Just asking. 30 shooters, shouldn't be a long process getting the results posted.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> So, we're going to see the results from this shoot on the OAA website when?
> 
> Just asking. 30 shooters, shouldn't be a long process getting the results posted.


30 shooters, really. Why so low?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

Seems to me I heard about that trailer all yesterday at Halton. heard it somehow ran off into the bush . Better get the trailer hitch soon so it doesn't run off again.


Oops Sorry that was Andy's trailer. He better keep it locked on his vehicle. HAHAHAHA
Shot with him at Halton, he chuckled the whole day. Something about revenge if I recall


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

results were sent in on Thursday,


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

n8trby said:


> ....revenge if i recall..........


:moviecorn


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Results are posted


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks


----------

